# 1 2 punch, whole tank treatment



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

It seems some people are still using this "One-Two Punch" treatment.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/23-algae/203684-one-two-punch-whole-tank-algae-treatment.html

It sounds highly effective, but risky.
My biggest concern is that I have a lot of tough algae carpeting my gravel, possibly a cladophora type. There is enough in the tank, that my concern is that if I do a whole tank treatment, I'll kill off enough beneficial bacteria in the subtrate, and leave so much dead algae that my tank will be a danger zone for a week or more.
Reduced beneficial bacteria means ammonia build up, not good. And increased dead algae mass will only aid the problem.

I'm sure I should remove as much as possible first, but even then I'm concerned the ammonia spike could kill everything.

Here's what I have:
View attachment 568913
View attachment 568921


Even if I manage to kill off the thread type algae species (I have at least 2 or 3) will they return? I have checked my lighting and should only have about 25 par, which is considered low light according to Hoppy's thread here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/184368-lighting-aquarium-par-instead-watts.html

I'm considering moving most of my shrimp and fish to another tank for a few days while the treatment is run.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

1) Hand removal
2) water change, vacuuming the escaped bits. 
3) clean the filter the next day, also removing the escaped bits. 

4) 1-2 punch. Remember the proper dosage, and remove your filter from the system while it is going on. Just in case more algae is trapped in the filter, I suppose you could do a modified 1-2 punch on the filter media, with perhaps 50% or less of the amount of H2O2, then the lowest dose of Excel. 

5) After the Excel has had a chance to partially break down in the tank (such as the next day) you could add a bottle of Nitrospira species of bacteria, just in case the nitrifying bacteria have been affected.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

The 1 2 punch is a pretty good way to kill algae, in my opinion. I've used it a couple of times before I got better at avoiding algae altogether. The most recent punch was in a tank dominated by crypts but I had some pesky hair algae that would not go away. Using excel would do a pretty bad number on the crypts so I didn't. I just did the H2O2 without running the filter, at the right dosage for the right time. The zebra danios were fine and so was everything else. I did do a repeat of the same procedure 10 days later and that killed all the algae, haven't seen it again.

It's a good system, modify it to your needs, and be smart about it. If you have sensitive fish or shrimp think about relocating them until you get the tank figured out or consider modifying the treatment. 

I like Diana's idea of adding bacteria though, that's a good thing to have around if you're messing with your tank like this.


----------

